# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Teşkilatın İmamı Kalpazan mı?

## bozok

*TEşKİLATIN İMAMI KALPAZAN MI*



25.08.2010 15:22

Odatv, Hanefi Avcı’nın kitabındaki iddialarla ilgili haberlerine devam ediyor.

Daha önce de değindiğimiz gibi; Avcı’nın teşkilatın imamı olduğunu belirttiği Kozanlı ümer lakaplı Osman Hilmi üzdil’in, USAK isimli araştırma merkezinin danışmanı olduğuna ilişkin bir kartvizit taşıdığı, kitapta belirtiliyor.

Buna göre; kartvizitin kendisi hem Amerikan FBI hem de Türk Emniyeti’nin arşivlerinde tutuluyor.

Odatv, USAK (Uluslararası Stratejik Araştırmalar Kurumu) Genel Koordinatörü Sedat Laçiner’i aradı. Hanefi Avcı’nın yayınladığı belgedeki iddiaları sordu. 

*İşte Sedat Laçiner’in konuyla ilgili yaptığı açıklamalar:* 

“Kitabı baştan aşağı okudum. Böyle bir danışmanımız yok. USAK gizli kapaklı bir yer değildir. 

Danışmanlarımız hem internet sitemizde hem de yayınlarımızda yer alıyor. Bir kişiye danışman kartviziti verilmesi genel başkan tarafından gerçekleştirilir. Kozanlı ümer ya da Osman Hilmi üzdil adlı birini de tanımıyorum. Bizim ekibimizde teknik ekibinden, çaycısına, kargocusuna kadar birçok kişi var, onlardan biri mi kimliğini saklıyor, bilemem.

Ortada bir kalpazanlık var. Ya söz konusu belgeyi Hanefi Avcı’ya veren kişinin belge kalpazanlığı, ya da ismi geçen kişinin kartvizit kalpazanlığı var.”


*Odatv.com*

----------

